
HoloLens: A Preview of the Future - daeken
https://daeken.svbtle.com/hololens-a-piece
======
daeken
While product reviews are rarely featured on HN, I figure some folks here
might appreciate this. I still feel weird cheerleading a Microsoft product,
but damn, it's incredible.

